# Bluescreens wegen Lan?



## i3810jaz (12. August 2011)

Ich habe seit sehr kurzem Lan (vorher hattte ich W-Lan). Jedoch habe ich jetzt innerhalb 2 Tagen 3 Bluescreens bekommen. Direkt am Betriebssystem kanns nicht liegen da es auf verschiedenen Patitionen passiert ist. Ich hatte bis auf ein paar Bluescreens kurz nach der Installation, keine bis ganz wenig Bluescreens auf dem System. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Lee (12. August 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Fehler wo anders suchen. Am Lan wird es jedenfalls nicht liegen. Der LAN-Karten-Treiber wird auch vorher schon installiert gewesen sein. Und nur weil jetzt eine Verbindung besteht, führt das nicht zu Bluescreens. Schau lieber mal nach, was auf den Bluescreens steht (Windows+Pause Taste drücken, dann links in der Leiste die Erweiterten Systemeinstellungen anklicken-->Erweitert->Starten und Wiederherstellen->Einstellungen und dann den Haken bei Automatischen Neustart durchführen wegmachen).

Alternativ würde es schon helfen ein eventuell vorhandenes OC rauszumachen.


----------



## i3810jaz (13. August 2011)

Danke, für deine Hilfe. Ich bin froh das es nicht am Lan liegt. Desweiteren denke ich das ich mir eh einen neuen PC zulege, ich wollte einfach nur nicht das dieses Verhalten auf den neunen PC abfärben könnte. Trotzdem ebenfalls danke für die Lösungs-Vorschläge.

[Edit]: Ich habe nochmal mit BlueScreenView nachgeforscht, ndis.sys hat den Bluescreen ausgelöst dieser tritt auf wenn es ein Problem mit dem Netzwerk-Treiber oder der Hardware gibt. (Windows Vista)


----------



## Lee (13. August 2011)

Hmm. Habe gerade mal nach dem ndis.sys Fehler gesucht. Scheint tatsächlich irgendwie mit der Netzwerkkarte zusammenzuhängen. Aber es macht für mich keinen Sinn, da der Treiber der Netzwerkkarte wohl schon länger installiert gewesen sein sollte und ein angestecktes Kabel sollte keine so krasse Veränderung hervorrufen.

Was du aber einmal probieren kannst, ist nach einem aktuelleren Treiber für die Lan Karte zu suchen. Eventuell auch einfach mal den aktuellen Treiber deinstallieren und Windows den nochmal neu suchen lassen.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. August 2011)

Installiere die aktuellsten Lan-Treiber für dein Board.
Was für eine Firewall- und Antivirensoftware nutzt du?

Werte die Bluescreens mit dem Debugger von Microsoft aus, ob etwas anderes als mit Bluescreenview herauskommt (da BS-View zu oberflächlich arbeitet und nicht immer verlässliche Ergebnisse liefert). Eine Anleitung dazu findest du in meiner Signatur.


----------



## i3810jaz (15. August 2011)

Ich hab mich schonmal wegen dem Treiber umgesehen, selbst der Hersteller selbst hat mir einen Falschen gegeben, davon lasse ich lieber die Finger und nutze den Standarttreiber, um den Bluescreendebugger kümmer ich mich jetzt. Entschuldigung ich komme derzeit nur wenig an den PC.

[Edit]: Ich hab nun auch Den Windowsdebugger genommen, dieser hab ebenfalls gesagt es würde von der ndis.sys ausgelöst worden ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. August 2011)

Was für ein Board ist es denn genau?

Und was für Viren- und Firewallsoftware nutzt du?


----------



## i3810jaz (16. August 2011)

Ich habe das MIS P35 Neo, auf der einen Patition nutze ich Antivir auf der anderen Avast (Beides als Gratisversion). Firewall ist Standart (da hab ich nichts verändert), zusätzlich hat unser Rooter noch ne Firewall (Rooter von T-Com gabs zur Flat).


----------



## simpel1970 (16. August 2011)

Kläre das mit den Partitionen bitte etwas genauer auf. Nutzt du mehrere Betriebssysteme?


----------



## i3810jaz (16. August 2011)

ja, Ich nutze 2x Vista 64bit der Fehler tritt auf beinen Patitionen auf. 

Wegen den Bluescreens: Die sind weg, jetzt sind es Blackscreens.

[Edit]: Ich habe jetzt auf einer Patition einen neuen Treiber installiert, ich komme auf jedenfall damit ins Netz, hoffentlich überzeugt er mich auch von der Stabilität das Betriebssystems.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. August 2011)

Dieses Board: MSI Deutschland ? Mainboards - P35 Neo

Dann hast du diesen Treiber genommen: Realtek


----------



## i3810jaz (16. August 2011)

Genau: Von der Seite habe ich schon vorher einen Treiber genommen, jedoch hat erst dieser "Vista and WinServer 2008 Auto Installation Program" zum Erfolg geführt. Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Bluescreen oder Blackscreen, jegendlich mein Raid1 musste ich abgleichen lassen (durch Blackscreen beschädigt), desweiterren will es anscheinend noch bei laufendem Betrieb rumrechnen. Sollten noch zwischenfälle vorkommen werde ich Bericht erstatten. 
Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. August 2011)

Kein Ding 

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es mit dem Treiber nun fehlerfrei läuft!


----------



## i3810jaz (18. August 2011)

Bis jetzt kein Bluescreen oder Blackscreen ich glaube das gilt als fehlerfrei.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. August 2011)

Super


----------

